# Delkin Ninja32 Cardbus Adapter support



## JamesElstone (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a Cardbus Delkin / Lexar / Workbit UDMA Compact Flash card and it is not loading a driver in 10.2, where it used to be supported in very older versions.

It is being seen in `pciconf -l` but is not recognizing which driver to use.

Any ideas of where to start looking to get this working?  Am expecting to have to compile a new kernel for this one...

Does anyone have any history around this please?

Kr,

James


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2016)

JamesElstone said:


> I have a Cardbus Delkin / Lexar / Workbit UDMA Compact Flash card and it is not loading a driver in 10.2, where it used to be supported in very older versions.


How was it detected on the older versions? I mean what driver did it use?


----------

